# Rizheng magic numbers



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

I was going to post this on montys group buy thread, but didn't want to highjack it.
I have only done this for slimline kits so far. but these are the max number of kits you can get for a given shipping charges. tus getting the most bang for your buck.

for slim lines and fancy the number is 23. with two exceptions up to 159 kits.

example: shipping on 1-22 kits is $21.00, for 23-45 kits it is $27.70
so the magic numbers are
22, 45, 68, 90, 113, 136, 159,
these quantities will get you the most kits for the least shipping.
note from1 to 22 and 68 to 90 are only 22 which are the two exceptions to the 23 kit spacing.

anouther note of interest.
if you ordered 22 kits they would cost you $1.78 ea (rounded up to whole cent)
ordering 159 they would cost $1.21 ea.

the number for comfort pen, Euro and teacher kits is 20. until you hit 126-145 kits that gap is only 19 kits.
number up to 145 are. 20, 41, 62, 83, 104, 125, and 145

Cigar pens are 11.
11,22,33,44,55, etc.

Designer, Polaris, Classic Elite, 13,27,41,54,68,82,96,

CEO, 12, 25, 37, 47, 62, 75, 87

Classic, 15,30,45,60,75,90,106

Credit Card pen, 28,55,83,111,138,166,194

Acrylic Blanks, 7,14,22,29,36,44,51

Pen Mills, 3,6,9,12,15,18,21


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Daniel!!!

Can you do the pen mill conversion, please???  I COULD take the time to figgur it out, but looks like you already have the kg formula.  I seriously am thinking about a group of mills, then ship them to Oklahoma when they need "primping".

Thanks!!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

Ed,
 Give me a few minutes,


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks again, especially for editing me back to "Ed".  I am not "Frank" and did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night to become "Frank"!!!!!!!

Insinuations like that could get you shot, by an old Rifleman!!!!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

Ed,
 the number for pen mills is 3, 6, 9, etc. stayed at 3 all the way up to 21 sets.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

sorry about the "Frank" my computer is getting bogged down and I am destracted with frustration right now. Not sure why Frank is stuck in my head, He must be talking about me or something lol.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 21, 2007)

How the heck did you come up with those numbers is beyond me.

I bet you can count cards too!
This would be handy living in Reno


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, Ron, you're usually a smart guy - he took the number of grams each component weighs, then divided one kg by that number and VOILA!!! the "efficient order quantity"!!!!!!!!!

Now, if we take the shipping cost per kg (which, of course, will vary by total kgs ordered) and add that to the expected cost per unit of materials, we will quickly arrive at our "landed cost" of material on our dock.  But, our dock is actually Monty's dock. And, we don't know for certain whether there will be customs charges, but that's another issue.    SO, we need to ADD the cost of shipping from Monty to me.  Which, of course, means converting the kgs to pounds and calculating from USPS.

WASN'T that simple??????????????????????????????????

Thanks Daniel!!!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

Ron,
 Ever heard of the "Black List"? I don't wanna get on it. Casinos have great food at very low prices 
actually getting the numbers is not real hard.
the shipping starts at $21.00 and jumps $6.70 for each Kg in the order. like priority mail that is charged by the pound rather than the Oz.
I simply entered an order and played with the numbers til I got the next shipping charge bracket.

I need to make a chart for these numbers, it would be far easier to follow.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> sorry about the "Frank" my computer is getting bogged down and I am destracted with frustration right now. Not sure why Frank is stuck in my head, He must be talking about me or something lol.



I'm loaded and coming.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

just trying to be a nice guy and offend two of my favorite members. apologies to both of ya!
wow was that a masterful recovery or what!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

OOOOOOOkay, i made a chart out of all those numbers. but it is in microsoft spreedsheet. anyone out there want to take and make a file out of it that can be posted here?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Well, Ron, you're usually a smart guy - he took the number of grams each component weighs, then divided one kg by that number and VOILA!!! the "efficient order quantity"!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Let me get my calculator out... How was that again??? And please type slowly so I can get it better...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Ron,
> Ever heard of the "Black List"? I don't wanna get on it. Casinos have great food at very low prices
> ...



Thanks - No offense meant


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 21, 2007)

I have done a couple "magic number" tables that you can add to the list as well, enjoy:

Key Rings with compartment
21, 43, 65, 86, 108

Bottle Stoppers
6, 13, 20, 27, 33


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2007)

Daniel,

MSExcel allows you to save as HTML, won't that upload???


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks Jim i will add those, and I will give it a try Ed.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

Ed,
 I have MS Works Spreadsheet. which does not have an Html save option. I also have MS Excell viewer but cannot get it to open the file. I was able to save the spreadsheet as an excel document and still can't open it with the excel program.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

Ron,
No offense taken, my Reply is to be read in the hardiest of humor.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 21, 2007)

Daniel,

Send the file to me and I will make a pdf and post it here.  Curtis (AT) Turntex.com


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

Curtis,
 sent you an e-mail. then noticed one to me from Ron. Hopefully i got the file to him to be tweaked.
Thanks


----------



## Daniel (Nov 22, 2007)

well it is not showing up as i expected. but this is the chart.
&lt;!--[if supportMisalignedColumns]--&gt;      
 shipping $21.00  $27.70  $34.40  $41.10  $47.80  $54.50  $61.20      

Slimline and fancy pen 1-22 23-45 46-68 69-90 91-113 114-136 137-159  
Comfort and Euro Pens 1-20 21-41 42-62 63-83 84-104 105-125 126-145  
Cigar Pen 1-11 12-22 23-33 34-44 45-55 56-66 67-77  
Designer Pen 1-13 14-27 28-41 42-54 55-68 69-82 83-96  
CEO Pen 1-12 13-25 26-37 38-47 48-62 63-75 76-87  
Classic Pen 1-15 16-30 31-45 46-60 61-75 76-90 91-106  
Credit Card Pen 1-28 29-55 56-83 84-111 112-138 139-166 167-194  
Pen Mill set 1-3 4-6 7-9 10-12 13-15 16-18 19-21  
Acrylic Blanks 1-7 8-14 15-22 23-29 30-36 37-44 45-51  
Key Rings with compartment 1-21 22-43 44-65 66-86 87-108 109-130 131-152  
Bottle Stoppers 1-6 7-13 14-20 21-27 28-33 34-41 42-49  
Chart is intended as a guide to help maximize shipping charges. actual orders may vary for a variety of reasons.  
cost of pen kits are not included in this chart.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2007)

I just did a quick calculation on 22 slimline kits.
Due to the price increase the cost of these kits from Rizheng would be the same as ordering them from P.S.I.
22kits@$1.03+$22.00 shipping=$43.66 or $1.98 ea.
add $5.00 U.S. Postage to this and the price per kit is $2.21
P.S.I. price for 10-49 kits is $2.25
If a group buy ordered 100 or more the price per kit from P.S.I. falls to $1.84 ea. with postage already added in.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't believe a group buy of the cheap kits makes sense. This morning I did similar what Daniel did, and saw savings aren't that much; came to about $1.40 per kit (based on buying 500 kits) plus shipping from the group buy organizer to you plus paypal. Maybe saving a dime or two per kit - isn't that much, or? I was just wondering if we could find the maker(s) of all the other kits.....and get into a group buy.


----------



## Monty (Nov 23, 2007)

Based on this new price, I tend to agree with what has been posted that a group buy would not be worth the hassle. With that said, I believe I'll cancel the proposed buy. I'll be sending an email to everyone that responded sometime between now and Sunday night (I'm out of town an have limited time for checking this site and my email.


----------



## airrat (Nov 23, 2007)

Question for the moderators,   did we block them from posting,  I got an email from them about shipping cost and they asked me to post it for them.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2007)

I would also like to know if they have been banned from posting. i am in contact with them through e-mail. and do not want to post info here that looks like they are trying to skirt that ban.

This is sort of long, but years ago when the only group on the net was Yahoo penturners. there was a foreign supplier that posted there. there english was broken, there Honesty was in question. there posts where constantly signed with bless you this and bless you that. the quality of there product was questionable, there prices seemed to be huge, and basically the members got upset to the point there was a call for them to be banned from the group. luckely that did not happen. the company was Bethlehem Olive Wood.


----------

